# Where to buy parts?



## TMD3SKIFF (Mar 31, 2015)

Just wanted to know where is the best place to buy parts for my curados and citicas. I also have a curado bantum that i can not find a breakdown for






hope you all can help. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Shimano.com, David's Tackle are two. Serious Tackle, but looks like you aren't very close to them.


----------



## TMD3SKIFF (Mar 31, 2015)

Drundel is there any other bearing just as good as boca bearing that are just as good?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's the schematic for the Shimano Curado CU-200B:

http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/schematics/albums/userpics/10001/Shimano_CU200_28199229.PDF

Why would you not want to use BOCA bearings?? Good bearings, good performance, free shipping, good people, good value...


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

FTU does warranty work for Shimano for only $24.95 a reel and they replace EVERYTHING that is worn out including bearings and gears if corroded from saltwater. No extra charge and no questions asked! Picking up my Shimano Sahara next week and will let you know how well they did.


----------



## TMD3SKIFF (Mar 31, 2015)

thanks for the reply's guys. i am 360 miles from the nearest FTU. So that is the reason i am am doing it my self. but that 24.95 sounds like a good deal. wish i was in Houston.
just ordered the kit from big green fish


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

kickingback said:


> FTU does warranty work for Shimano for only $24.95 a reel and they replace EVERYTHING that is worn out including bearings and gears if corroded from saltwater. No extra charge and no questions asked! Picking up my Shimano Sahara next week and will let you know how well they did.


Are you sure about the no extra charge for parts? I just dropped 2 Shimano reels off at the I-10 location and was told that it would be the upfront service cost then I'd pay for whatever parts needed to be replaced when I picked it up.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

as long as it is under warranty, www.daddsoldtackle is pretty good source for older reel parts.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

trout250 said:


> as long as it is under warranty, www.daddsoldtackle is pretty good source for older reel parts.


Would a reel that old be under warranty?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

fishingcacher said:


> Would a reel that old be under warranty?


Not the old CU-200B. Note there is only one 'd' in Dadsoletackle...

http://dadsoletackle.com/


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

you are absolutely right.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Big problem with FTU is "turn around time". A friend of mine dropped 2 reels to them and it took him 4 weeks to get those back.

As far as warranty goes, I do not know if FTU requires receipt or any proof of purchase. 
I sent few Chronarch 50MG and 100MG to Shimano service. They replaced all parts for me free of charge. They did not ask me for proof of purchase.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*Parts*



Lexy1 said:


> Big problem with FTU is "turn around time". A friend of mine dropped 2 reels to them and it took him 4 weeks to get those back.
> 
> As far as warranty goes, I do not know if FTU requires receipt or any proof of purchase.
> I sent few Chronarch 50MG and 100MG to Shimano service. They replaced all parts for me free of charge. They did not ask me for proof of purchase.


You can get parts at Seekfishing, dadsoletackle, and ftu and at seek your only 10-14 day wait and they offer an overnight service you can get your reel next day.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Allan, what are your charges (baitcast, spinning, conventional styles) like?
For Shimano products? What models can you guys replace parts for free?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

TMD3SKIFF said:


> Drundel is there any other bearing just as good as boca bearing that are just as good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I received _excellent_ service direct from Shimano for their part # BNT2927


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*pm sent*



Lexy1 said:


> Allan, what are your charges (baitcast, spinning, conventional styles) like?
> For Shimano products? What models can you guys replace parts for free?


pm sent


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

I have had hell with the following companies 

Dads ole tackle 
POC rod and gun
Serious tackle 

I've been looking for a bunch of parts to fix some reels that my friends and folks have and after multiple communications with them they would cease all contact. You may be thinking well maybe it's something I did. I cannot for the life of think of anything. I sent a detailed list of the parts I needed and asked for what it would cost to get them delivered. After calling them to confirm they got the email and a few follow up calls to try and get the list they would never contact me again.

I finally got the list a few days ago from klints reel repair but he just suggested I use southwestern parts in Dallas. So now I know what I'm looking for I'll place that order next week


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*parts avaiable*



Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 said:


> I have had hell with the following companies
> 
> Dads ole tackle
> POC rod and gun
> ...


pm sent


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

PM received, PM read, & PM sent


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Southwestern parts in Dallas , google it


----------

